# Tadpole system made in US?!



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Does anyone make a system like this in the US?


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

I would make it myself just cant find a plastic divider that would give me same dimensions


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Cherish Sherman was looking into making one, I talked to him about it months ago, but he's been crazy busy building tanks


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Yea i asked him to make me one he stated he would get back to me..

I've contact a couple plastic cell divider companies to see if i could get the cell divider made.. so

Seems like hardest part to get is just the cell divider.. 

glass work is easy part.


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Dutch wants about 400+usd shipped just for the single 40tad system shipped to US

but will not cover any damage at all

so huge risk for 400$ and may get a broken product.


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

waiting on Plastic Cell Dividers

to give me quote for some plastic cell dividers that could be used to make a system


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Why just not use a large fishing clear tackle box and take the lid off? Usually the dividers are opaque.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Are these partitions simply snapped together? From the looks of this all the tads would be essentially sharing the same water? Square cells will prevent a tad from swimming more than 2" or so? Seems every time they are disturbed they will swim into a solid barrier.


----------



## ShaunO (Jul 21, 2013)

Try looking for acrylic jewelry display trays. I have seen some with removable acrylic dividers that might work for you. Could save you from cutting glass for the box as well.


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

i want the exact size ratio..

yes they share water.. unit has heater and a filter/pump and allows easy water changes.. this is same system i use now.. just hand made and no where near great of quality.. used with plastic containers.



Halter said:


> Why just not use a large fishing clear tackle box and take the lid off? Usually the dividers are opaque.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

NickJR said:


> i want the exact size ratio..
> 
> yes they share water.. unit has heater and a filter/pump and allows easy water changes.. this is same system i use now.. just hand made and no where near great of quality.. used with plastic containers.


Brian from Brian's Tropicals has used something similar. Are you not concerned that one sick tadpole can contaminate the entire lot?


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

no as my current setup is the same and has produced many froglets..

thats why you have a filter.. and movement of the water.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

The concept seems like a great idea I do have one question however when the tadpole is ready two more about do you remove it from that section and put it in a morphout container or do you let them crawl out of the vertical side

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

However, it should not be hard to build it. For me it's better to keep separate containers for each tadpole, even if it means more work in the water changes.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You may want to stick with at least a food grade plastic to reduce the risk of chemical leaching.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> You may want to stick with at least a food grade plastic to reduce the risk of chemical leaching.


High density polyethylene is a good choice.


----------



## buckeyedartfrogs (Mar 25, 2013)

I have talked to Brian from Brian's Tropical’s about the risk of massive tadpole loss due to a communal disease of some kind. He said he has been doing is for years and never had a problem like that. I personally like individual cups. It gives me a chance to really look at each tadpole every few days.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

I thought I had read somewhere that tadpoles release hormones that could stall development of other tadpoles in the same water. If this is true wouldn't it be a bad idea to have them sharing the same water?

I inherited a bunch of tadpoles from someone about 2 years ago in a tackle box system and the first thing I did was separate them into portion cups because I was under this impression.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

BrainBug said:


> I thought I had read somewhere that tadpoles release hormones that could stall development of other tadpoles in the same water. If this is true wouldn't it be a bad idea to have them sharing the same water?
> 
> I inherited a bunch of tadpoles from someone about 2 years ago in a tackle box system and the first thing I did was separate them into portion cups because I was under this impression.


there are a lot of factors that can play a roll, however this system allows for fast and easy water change. Even if you raise the tads in an individual cup, if you take 1 tad and do regular water changes and the other does not get any water changes, the one with the regular water changes will be much bigger. Ammonia plays a big roll in the size of the tad in in hibiting the growth.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Couldn't you just make one from plexi with a saw? It doesn't seem that difficult.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

NathanB said:


> Couldn't you just make one from plexi with a saw? It doesn't seem that difficult.


you mean the cell dividers? or the whole system?


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

The cell divider's. I'm sure you could do the whole system too.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Damn....lot of money for 40 tads.....


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

In this case, (for the dividers), acrylic should not warp. Both sides are exposed to the same moisture/humidity levels, so it shouldn't warp.


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

ABS Sheet - ABS Sheets GP Forming Grade - Order Online Here


Casper


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Whats the sheet for ghost

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

You could make the deviders out of a thin sheet of it and probably score enough scrap glass from a glass company for cheep, you could make a whole rack system for tads for under 400.00. Probably well under 100.00 for a 40 to 50 spot set up.

Casper


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

I hope someone starts to make these for sale in the U.S.. could be the standard for tadpoles if made


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Salex Organizers
This guy may be willing to make your inserts


----------

